# Looking for a scale



## Nimatek (26/2/16)

Hey guys looking for a scale to weigh my liquids. Any tips on what and where to get? 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChadB (26/2/16)

Nimatek said:


> Hey guys looking for a scale to weigh my liquids. Any tips on what and where to get?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


I've got a scale that reads down to .000 which is pretty precise. My brother was involved in sports shooting and we would make bullets for his comps, if i'm not mistaken he got it from a gun smith here in JHB, Dave Sheer. 
I know it's a different approach to purchasing a scale, but this thing is extremely accurate and is my go-to scale for making juice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ripstorm (26/2/16)

I bought one off Amazon. Got it today. Shipping only took 10 days which is pretty amazing.

EDIT: can't link for some reason. Do a search on amazon for "Smart Weigh Digital Pro Pocket Scale". I have the 500g x 0.01g version. I havent tested it yet but build quality looks solid

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (26/2/16)

Ripstorm said:


> I bought one off Amazon. Got it today. Shipping only took 10 days which is pretty amazing.
> 
> Have a look here:



Hey @Ripstorm, I cant see anything is your post showing on your side? Perhaps its my browser?


----------



## Ripstorm (26/2/16)

CloudmanJHB said:


> Hey @Ripstorm, I cant see anything is your post showing on your side? Perhaps its my browser?



Yeah can't link for some reason.


----------



## NewOobY (26/2/16)

i bought a cheapy from bidorbuy and the thing is kak cause you have to calibrate it - i'm far to lazy to go out and buy some weights to calibrate it. Rather get one from a gun smith as @ChadB suggested, it is probably more expensive but a much better buy for lazy people like me.


----------



## Stosta (26/2/16)

Ripstorm said:


> Yeah can't link for some reason.


I can open it fine.


----------



## Ripstorm (26/2/16)

Stosta said:


> I can open it fine.



Strange. I have the same issue as @CloudmanJHB - I couldn't see my own link

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (26/2/16)

Nimatek said:


> Hey guys looking for a scale to weigh my liquids. Any tips on what and where to get?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


I


Nimatek said:


> Hey guys looking for a scale to weigh my liquids. Any tips on what and where to get?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


You must get The Scales Of Justice so you can weigh our sins.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nimatek (26/2/16)

My sins committed or the ones I am planning? 

Thx all will see if I can get to a gunsmith shop tomorrow maybe. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

